# photography assignments



## ratika (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,

I am Ratika and we have opened our studio named TopStudio, we are into fashion, commercial, portfolios and events.
I wanted to grab some photography assignments, I need to know how to grab garments photoshoots.


----------



## Designer (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome!

Are you asking how to get paying clients?

If so, you should have posted your question in the "Aspiring Professionals" forum.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2016)

You should also include where on planet Earth you are because how it works differs from markets to market.
Advice from someone in a major American city won't necessarily be helpful to someone looking for photographic work in a major city on a different continent.

But advertising and networking with the related industries is the usual way to get work.

In other words, it takes a proactive attitude and a considerable investment of time and money.


----------

